
Scientists create quantum sensor that covers entire radio spectrum (0-100ghz) - lysp
https://phys.org/news/2020-03-scientists-quantum-sensor-entire-radio.html
======
lysp
Direct link:

[https://www.army.mil/article/212935](https://www.army.mil/article/212935)

